# norton uninstall freeze



## chelseagle (Jun 21, 2008)

hi 
Im uninstalling norton from laptop with vista - i went to control panel and uninstalled norton from there - its been about 1 hour now - Norton internet security window with a green bar uninstalling - the green bar filled up but its not doing anything else - computer is running at fullish power getting hot.Is this normal ? should i terminate the processs from windows task manager. Ive been looking around on the net and i can see that this whole norton uninstall can be a problem - but i didnt see anything anywhere about the uninstall freezing.Any advice? thanks


----------



## stanmonday (Jul 30, 2009)

Did you try uninstalling your antivirus directly from command prompt? (start->run->cmd)


----------



## chelseagle (Jun 21, 2008)

no i didnt - i dont know much about using command prompt - can you explain how to do it please , thanks


----------



## stanmonday (Jul 30, 2009)

Just type this line into the command prompt: psexec \\computer_name MsiExec.exe /norestart /q/x{BA4B71D1-898E-4306-AE87-8BA7A596F0ED} REMOVE=ALL , hope it works You could also go to some blogs on this issue, or some other websites, here are 2 links I found useful:
http://it.toolbox.com/blogs/locutus/how-to-silently-and-remotely-remove-symantec-antivirus-14625
http://www.ehow.com/how_4796131_uninstall-norton-internet-security-suite.html


----------



## OnSeeker (Jul 30, 2009)

Thank you Stan!

I had this problem too! I managed to uninstall it and now I'm using a better system security!


----------



## chelseagle (Jun 21, 2008)

Thanks mate
Problem solved.
I tried to re-uninstall a few times from the control panel and after a few times it gave a link to a part of symantecs website for a tool to remove norton.I had seen this before from looking around on the web but the page everybody linked to seemed to require me having a norton password or a install cd.Which i have neither of (norton came with the computer - friends comp).But the link the failed uninstall gave me was really easily.Nothing of norton or symantecs is running in processes now.Everything seems ship shape. Cheers for the replies


----------

